# Quelle est la meilleure souris pour Mac



## Rankmaster (28 Mai 2009)

Hello all,
Petite question.

Quelle est à ce jour la meilleure souris pour un Mac ?
(pour bureautique essentiellement).
Merci


----------



## Akashiya Mitsuki (28 Mai 2009)

Moi j'ai la souris Mighty Mousse sans fil et elle me convient parfaitement. 
Une fois que les préférences sont établie par rapport au tactile, la personnalisation et les boutons latéraux elle roule sans problème. 
Puis son design est trop mimi :rose:
_Mais ça reste mon avis. (^_^)v_
​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Tu sais tu auras des avis différents mais les souris de Logitech sont pas mal du tout, comme celle-ci.


----------

